# No more acceptance and cancellation rates?



## Lasky (Sep 16, 2018)

i can’t find this info on the new app. Does it really matter? Will I miss it? Probably not. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

It doesn't appear to show up anywhere in the new app. I think I like not seeing the rates as they usually stressed me out.

Acceptance rate I don't think really mattered, at least not in the last year or two, but cancellation rate may matter for account standing, I'm not sure. I'm sure they still track these things and use them in various ways in their algorithms, but for whatever reason they decided it wasn't beneficial to show us. Maybe they did it in a test market first and determined that not showing that information somehow increased acceptance or reduced cancellations. Or maybe it just reduces the time wasting support messages they get.


It would stress me out when I first started to see my cancel rate skyrocket after getting 3 no-shows in the same day. I think I sent messages to support complaining it was unfair for them to count against my cancellation rate.

My guess is also that current algorithms know the difference between cancelling a no-show vs. cancelling for another reason whereas past algorithms may not have taken it into account, so probably more goes into their determination of driver performance than the raw rate. The metric is therefore probably not all that useful.

Now that I can't see the rates, I figure as long as Uber isn't sending me messages saying I'm cancelling too much I'm probably doing okay.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

It's likely as you said. The on board team of Uber Psychologists determined that wihout the visual aid of acceptance and cancellation rates drivers will foolishly accept every request and never cancel once accepted. Apparently they haven't evaluated me with that test as i have turned down more and cancelled more trips since the new app was forced down our throats.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Open an existing trip
Scroll all the way down, and tap *Fare Details*
May take extra time for the next screen
At the top, tap *Back to Weekly Earnings*
May take extra time for the next screen

You should see 4 boxes together, showing # trips, online hours, AR, and CR


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> Open an existing trip
> Scroll all the way down, and tap *Fare Details*
> May take extra time for the next screen
> At the top, tap *Back to Weekly Earnings*
> ...


Thank you for this. I did not know this existed in the new app until now. AR is listed as normal, but the CR only shows me how many....I guess they want me to do the % calculation myself based on how many trips this week. Anyway, thank you for pointing this out.


----------



## Lasky (Sep 16, 2018)

Weird the back to weekly earnings doesn’t show up for me after hitting fare details.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Lasky said:


> i can't find this info on the new app. Does it really matter? Will I miss it? Probably not. What are your thoughts?


partners.uber.com


----------



## Lasky (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks. I doubt I’ll check it very much but good to know it’s there.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

Got to go to their website. Log into your account and see weekly statements.

I don't like the new app. They should've left well enough alone.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> Open an existing trip
> Scroll all the way down, and tap *Fare Details*
> May take extra time for the next screen
> At the top, tap *Back to Weekly Earnings*
> ...


can you post screen shots. Tried it and it's not working for me


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> can you post screen shots. Tried it and it's not working for me


When you get to last page scroll down just a bit and there it is


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I found it 


BigBadJohn said:


> When you get to last page scroll down just a bit and there it is


in the partner on line site


----------



## 0XDEADBEEF (Jul 28, 2018)

If you go to the uber.com website and login u will see it.


----------

